# K1 micro media.



## Jasp0123 (11 Jun 2017)

Has anyone tried K1 micro media in fluval external filters? If so how does it perform?


----------



## zozo (11 Jun 2017)

Not at all in a closed system..  It is designed as a floating moving bed media.. So it should swirl around, driven in a special designed closed reactor or air driven open top sump.. If it doesn't move it doesn't do zip as bio media. 

In closed system you shoul use something porous like lava or biohome pellets etc..


----------



## dw1305 (12 Jun 2017)

Hi all,





Jasp0123 said:


> Has anyone tried K1 micro media in fluval external filters? If so how does it perform?


It works, I have it in <"one filter"< (Eheim 2224). I just 3/4 filled the media basket. 





zozo said:


> It is designed as a floating moving bed media.


<"It was">, but it will develop a biofilm in an external filter. 





zozo said:


> In closed system you should use something porous like lava or biohome pellets etc..


If some-one else is buying I'll have "Eheim Substrat Pro", but I've use floating cell media, Alfagrog and Hydroleca etc without any problem.

cheers Darrel


----------



## zozo (12 Jun 2017)

dw1305 said:


> It was, but it will develop a biofilm in an external filter.



Yes i know  the "Not at all" is a bit overdone understatement. I guess whatever you put in will develop a biofilm.
How it performs all depends on the bioload, it might even perform suficiently if the load is accordinlgy. I'm filtering my current net 40 litre high tech with sponge only since last year.. Never noticed a difference with taking the biomedia out.. Sponge is as much biomedia as anything else.. 
As i said a few times before if a filter proved sufficient, can it be made any beter? How and where is it beter than?


----------



## jon nash (3 Jul 2017)

you have to "boil ,air stone in a tub" the k1 in potassium permanganate solution and it stains k1 brown to make biofilm stick and think it stops it floating aswell it what pond keepers do.


----------

